
The Unbelievable History of the Express JavaScript Framework - tdurden
http://thefullstack.xyz/history-express-javascript-framework/
======
toyg
There's something missing here, timelines don't align... So TJH sells express
in 2014; Doug ploughs on for two years, with zero contributions from
StrongLoop (?). Then IBM takes over and assigns two devs to actually do some
work, and Doug quits...? Stating a problem of trust. So what happened? Did SL
promise something that is not going to happen now that IBM is in charge? Did
SL promise him a job or something?

Sure, Doug should be thanked for his tireless job; but the post is simply
lacking or omitting important details.

~~~
aeb
I think what happened was that he (Doug) was trying to push SL into helping
out more and to get some issues fixed, Doug felt like he was getting
somewhere, but then SL was sold to IBM all conversations had to be started
again. There is a github issue titled 'Is Express dying?' [1] that contains
all of the events, issues and comments from Doug, TJ, SL and IBM.

[1] -
[https://github.com/expressjs/express/issues/2844](https://github.com/expressjs/express/issues/2844)

------
dstroot
Doug is a great guy and super helpful. He has personally responded to many
issues on Express as well as the ecosystem of Express middleware. He is truly
a treasure. Doug - if you ever read this I personally really appreciate you.

------
doublerebel
Express is alive and well, I just developed two new middlewares for it in the
last week. Koa has been straddling 1.x to 2.x rewrite for quite a while. In
the meantime Express chugs along powering 1000s of websites. The performance
difference is negligible and Express still beats Hapi by a long shot.

Long live expressjs.

------
percept
The characterizations of the framework author as "evil" and "dickish" seem a
bit extreme, and unfair.

Otherwise, it's nice to see credit given where it's due.

~~~
spriggan3
If you're talking about TJ I don't think anyone said he was "evil" or
"dickish". The selling of a repo on Github is questionable however it is no
more questionable than Ryan selling NodeJS to Joyent. But frankly nobody
really believes IBM gives a damn about Express, so people should move on and
use something else, because it ain't gona be maintained seriously . For them
Express is just PR for their platform Blue mix as they try to attract
businesses based on NodeJS.

~~~
jaredandrews
> I don't think anyone said he was "evil" or "dickish"

Dude, the article literally calls him both of those things and links to
another article that is entirely about what a dick the author thinks he is.[0]

[0] [http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-
dickishness/](http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-dickishness/)

------
0xCMP
I tweeted. He deserves the recognition however we can give it.

